# Offshore Trip 12/9/2015



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Yesterday was an awesome weather day so I had a sick day cough cough...:whistling:
We loaded up with live bait and headed out to the edge to see what was biting. We used the bottom machine a lot dropping on ledges and rocks and Jim caught a nice 25lb Gag that is out of season so a few pictures and back home it went. Then he caught a nice 18lb Red Grouper with the new regs it was closed as well also a few pictures and back home it went we broke many big fish off that got us in the wrecks. We found lots of mingos using the bottom machine they were a little on the small side but 12" and up we kept. We caught our 30 Mingos in no time. Here is a few pictures, I might post some more if I get them sent to me. We found lots and lots of the endangered Red Snapper in over 200' of water only took a few pictures of them and back home they went as well. It was a great day to be on the water in December. 

Also almost forgot Jim saved a little bird 30 miles out it came and landed on my boat dead tired so Jim grabbed it and put it in the console and brought it back to the boat ramp and let it go he woke it up when he grabbed it from the console and it gave him a farewell bite and flew away.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

boy that water looks GOOD!!!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice report:thumbup: it is a shame that you could not bring the grouper home with you. Red grouper make some great fish sticks. Looks like everyone had a blast and I hope your cold is getting better.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I once had a little greenish colored looking sparo type bird land onto my boat about 30 miles out. He landed on the fish finder. I said get the go pro. I stuck my finger out, and the little bird hopped on. It's one of my most favorite offshore fishing pictures.
Looks like yall did some reeling in on your trip. Nice pics


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Love these guys!!!! Great report and pix! Hey there Jim!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I wonder if it the same bird!!! I was 40 miles out and it came to hang out with us for a while...great pics and nice catches!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job on the mingos. Do you have any advice on catching live bait this time of year? I always struggle to make bait in the winter and will be down for some fishing in about 2 weeks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice work fellas yall never disappoint... looks like jim found the grouper he's been lookin for!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! Redleg those bird pics are awesome!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

*Dinner*


Also RedLeg its possible you never know very cool picture though.
c Stowers you can catch bait in almost any bayou right now with a cast net if you have any questions PM me.
Yeah Limit he did but a few days to late unfortunate for us. 

Thanks for the kind word guys
Tight Lines,


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

RedLeg said:


> I wonder if it the same bird!!! I was 40 miles out and it came to hang out with us for a while...great pics and nice catches!


You too. 
Same type green bird


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My little friendly offshore bird


----------

